# WOW Succubus Demon KOS



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got the WOW Succubus Demon: Amberlash today I thought she would make a great KOS to go along with my sexy Daemonettes. What do you guys think?










WOW is offering some really cool demon models I may have to collect them just because.:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you intend to paint it or just use it as is?

And yes, it would make a cool Keeper.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Well..., Hmmm, I like the flames!?!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya i was thinking the same thing when i bought mine! only problem is the size.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Just how big is she, anyway?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Just how big is she, anyway?


about 10" or so. She takes up 2 stands as well lol! would take about 10 dreadbases for her.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Just how big is she, anyway?


She is only 8" and I don't intend to paint her she is already in the Slaanesh colors I may add Slaanesh iconography.:victory:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very cool, like her alot honestly!


----------

